# What's solls new machine...



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Guesses and questions here. ...


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Does it start with a V?

John


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mans got style. I say speedster


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

De'longhi Magnifica?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Jam jar


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it a lever?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Daren said:


> Jam jar





urbanbumpkin said:


> Is it a lever?


No... Screw top


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Is it a lever?


of course, unless you are a complete tool, you never leave the lever fold


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I know, I know......

it's a Dolce Gusto!

Do I win????


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> of course, unless you are a complete tool, you never leave the lever fold


It's true, Lever lover till I die ! Come to think of that would make a great T shirt print !


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> of course, unless you are a complete tool, you never leave the lever fold


Charming. ...


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Give me an L


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Is this lever made in the UK?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll bet it's an L1p


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MrShades said:


> Give me an L


Lavazz...............


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Or actually, if it's in the shop, maybe even an L2?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Probably the new L1p..


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Or a Kees Van der Westen Mirage Idrocompresso?

Mmmmmm........


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Is this lever made in the UK?


I think Soll likes Italian equipment!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I think Soll likes Italian equipment!


!!!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Ooh, is it something that might warrant a review from a certain retailer in say.... Wellingborough....

John


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

johnealey said:


> Ooh, is it something that might warrant a review from a certain retailer in say.... Wellingborough....
> 
> John


I would second that guess !


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Something like this:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Something like this:
> 
> View attachment 13503


not that pretty


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> not that pretty


That's a shame - I was thinking, it's the only way for Soll to go.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I was thinking something bigger.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Something like this:
> 
> View attachment 13503


It is a thing of beauty! Shinny shiny!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

View attachment 13505


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Veloce


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> of course, unless you are a complete tool, you never leave the lever fold


Rermind me what your setup is just now?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Rermind me what your setup is just now?


HG One with Bezzera Strega


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Soll said:


> HG One with Bezzera Strega


I was talking to Dave


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I was talking to Dave


Somehow you manage to make that sound ominous - it's making me worry.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> View attachment 13505
> [/QUO
> 
> TE]
> ...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh, but I don't know about Nutella.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yeah I'm thinking Old Lever ...Italian

One that has been " projected " already though i think ....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Somehow you manage to make that sound ominous - it's making me worry.



View attachment 13517


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm even more worried&#8230;.should Soll be?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think it is a back to basics approach. He will take the Cherub home and buy a pod machine for his busy shop, then he does not have to lose swathes of time between cutting hair


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I was talking to Dave





Phil104 said:


> Somehow you manage to make that sound ominous - it's making me worry.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Obnic said:


>


Arghhhh&#8230; 'I think you know what the problem is as well as I do&#8230;&#8230;

Dave, this conversation can serve no purpose any more&#8230;.'

So, is this an oblique way of saying that Soll is actually getting a similar machine to the one that was delivered to the international space station?

(I know that can't be true because although it is Italian, it's not a lever and it uses lavazza.)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Give up! Come on Soll What are you getting......spill the Lavazza!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Give up! Come on Soll What are you getting......spill the Lavazza!


I can tell you it is a lever but I really haven't made up my mind as to which one yet!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Soll said:


> I can tell you it is a lever but I really haven't made up my mind as to which one yet!


Are they both Italian ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Soll said:


> I can tell you it is a lever but I really haven't made up my mind as to which one yet!


Whatever you do, don't tell us which 2 you've short listed as you'll obviously get a load of conflicting advice an opinions.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Whatever you do, don't tell us which 2 you've short listed as you'll obviously get a load of conflicting advice an opinions.


 I beg to disagree !


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Whatever you do, don't tell us which 2 you've short listed as you'll obviously get a load of conflicting advice an opinions.


genius


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Whatever you do, don't tell us which 2 you've short listed as you'll obviously get a load of conflicting advice an opinions.


What about a pump?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> What about a pump?


Sorry mate Lever till I die


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> of course, unless you are a complete tool, you never leave the lever fold


OK. Point taken!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> OK. Point taken!!!


ah but your heart was never in it david


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

And the new machine is ?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

All will be revealed soon enough, pics to follow


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It better not be Nespresso after all of this.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> It better not be Nespresso after all of this.


Come on give me some credit Urban! I wouldn't have spent all my time on the forum only to go and drink coffee from Nespresso ? Funnily enough my Niece recently bought one and she felt a little embarrassed serving me coffee from it knowing the set up I have at home, but it was faff free drinkable coffee I suppose


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Nespresso is what I recommend to people who ask me about what kit to buy, but aren't prepared to pay £500 minimum for machine and grinder. It still produces better coffee than many cafés with high end kit.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hurry up and reveal

The suspense is killing me. I hardly slept last night thinking about what you may buy


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I've known what it is since around the beginning of May but no spoilers, lol!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> I've known what it is since around the beginning of May but no spoilers, lol!


Aren't you special. ...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Might have more to do with the collection of a certain little grinder...Mythos?!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> I've known what it is since around the beginning of May but no spoilers, lol!


Me too


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That must make you also...special!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I bet he's gone Turkish, so it'll be a saucepan









Or a Dolcé Gusto....


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Snigger!!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Soll said:


>


You been had soll , I know it's shiny with lights , a switch and a small lever type thing on the side , but you have been sold a Toaster can't really see for sure as there is a jar of coffee flavoured drink in the way, the geezer didn't sell you the camera As well by any chance ?

should have gone to poundland ( should be spec savers but with eyesight that bad aim for poundland and you'll end up in the right store)


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Not tried making coffee with that, ha! Might have crumbs!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Behold the Quickmill Veloce ! The latest chapter to my coffee journey


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Does it make toast?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Writing a review?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking good

And if youre doing the review a serious bargain !


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

working dog said:


> Looking good
> 
> And if youre doing the review a serious bargain !


Noticed the difference already after 2 shots, a smoother sweeter taste.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Soll said:


> Behold the Quickmill Veloce ! The latest chapter to my coffee journey


Beautiful!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Ah, thought it might be ( comment early in the thread "does it begin with a V")

Very nice indeed.

John


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Niiiiice


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking good soll looking good


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Good looking machine Sol


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I really do like a good looking machine and that is pretty damn handsome!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Excellent!!!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

That triple naked portafilter to right of your veloce looks a little excessive though......









John


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow Soll&#8230;. lever envy induced (although I'm still more than happy with the LI).


----------

